# Buying Hyatt Vacation Club



## mrd (Jan 18, 2008)

What are some good sources for finding "bargain" deals on Hyatt Vacation Club resales?

Secondly, if I find a "bargain", what strategy should I use to get the purchase through Right of First Refusal?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to TUG!  I'm moving your thread to the Hyatt board where you will get expert help!


----------



## cookinmamma (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm a newbie myself, and can't claim to have gotten a 'bargain' as we wanted a specific week and resort.  But if we buy again, it'll be for a bargain, and I'd do the following:  

1.  Use the search function to read here what others have paid & where they have gotten deals.  There's lots of info here to be found.  Join TUG (if you haven't already) to see what people have paid in the past few years; there's also  database somewhere here for members only.

2.   Search ebay and any other site selling Hyatt resales.  One of the best resorts to buy just for points seems to be the Hyatt Beach House. Here are a couple links: http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/

http://www.timesharesonly.com

Good luck!


----------

